# Multimedia Audio Controller



## zulemy (Apr 29, 2008)

please help me to fine my audio drvier!!
no sound..

this is my PC system

Microsoft Windows XP professional 
version 2002
service pack 2

computer name : Intel(R) Pentium 4 3.00GHz 

Device Information Listing for [email protected] - 4/29/2008 12:08:10 PM

Accton EN1207D-TX PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Accton Technology Corp EN-1207D-TX Fast Ethernet Adapter
Chip: Accton Technology Corp EN-1207D Fast Ethernet Adapter
Detail
Chip
EN-1207D Fast Ethernet Adapter
Chip Vender
Accton Technology Corp
Device
Accton EN1207D-TX PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
OEM Device
EN-1207D-TX Fast Ethernet Adapter
OEM Vender
Accton Technology Corp
PnpID
VEN_1113&DEV_1211&SUBSYS_92111113&REV_10
Vender
ACCTON
Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Chip: Intel Corporation 82801BA/CA/DB/EB/ER (ICH2/3/4/5/5R), 6300ESB Hub Interface to PCI Bridge
Detail
Chip
82801BA/CA/DB/EB/ER (ICH2/3/4/5/5R), 6300ESB Hub Interface to PCI Bridge
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_C2
Vender
Intel
Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0
Chip: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge
Detail
Chip
82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_24D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
Vender
Intel
Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3
Chip: Intel Corporation 82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Detail
Chip
82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3
OEM Vender
ASRock Inc
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_24D3&SUBSYS_24D01849&REV_02
Vender
Intel
OEM Device from ASRock Inc
Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 24DB
Chip: Intel Corporation 82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Detail
Chip
82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 24DB
OEM Vender
ASRock Inc
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_24DB&SUBSYS_24D01849&REV_02
Vender
Intel
OEM Device from ASRock Inc
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2
Chip: Intel Corporation 82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Detail
Chip
82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2
OEM Vender
ASRock Inc
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_24D2&SUBSYS_24D01849&REV_02
Vender
Intel
OEM Device from ASRock Inc
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4
Chip: Intel Corporation 82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Detail
Chip
82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4
OEM Vender
ASRock Inc
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_24D4&SUBSYS_24D01849&REV_02
Vender
Intel
OEM Device from ASRock Inc
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D7
Chip: Intel Corporation 82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Detail
Chip
82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D7
OEM Vender
ASRock Inc
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_24D7&SUBSYS_24D01849&REV_02
Vender
Intel
OEM Device from ASRock Inc
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE
Chip: Intel Corporation 82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Detail
Chip
82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE
OEM Vender
ASRock Inc
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_24DE&SUBSYS_24D01849&REV_02
Vender
Intel
OEM Device from ASRock Inc
Intel(R) 82801EB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 24DD
Chip: Intel Corporation 82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Detail
Chip
82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Intel(R) 82801EB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 24DD
OEM Vender
ASRock Inc
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_24DD&SUBSYS_24D01849&REV_02
Vender
Intel
OEM Device from ASRock Inc
Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Chip: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P, 82848P PCI-to-AGP Bridge
Detail
Chip
82865G/PE/P, 82848P PCI-to-AGP Bridge
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_2571&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
Vender
Intel
Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to I/O Controller - 2570
Chip: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P, 82848P DRAM Controller / Host-Hub Interface
Detail
Chip
82865G/PE/P, 82848P DRAM Controller / Host-Hub Interface
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to I/O Controller - 2570
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_2570&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02
Vender
Intel
Multimedia Audio Controller [Unknown]
Chip: Intel Corporation 82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Detail
Chip
82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Multimedia Audio Controller
OEM Vender
ASRock Inc
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_97611849&REV_02
OEM Device from ASRock Inc
NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
Chip: Nvidia Corp
Detail
Chip Vender
Nvidia Corp
Device
NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
PnpID
VEN_10DE&DEV_0326&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1
Vender
NVIDIA
PCI Modem [Unknown]
Chip: Silicon Laboratories Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem
Detail
Chip
Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem
Chip Vender
Silicon Laboratories
Device
PCI Modem
OEM Device
Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem
OEM Vender
Silicon Laboratories
PnpID
VEN_1543&DEV_3052&SUBSYS_30201543&REV_03	Silicon Laboratories Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem
Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Chip: Realtek Semiconductor RT8139 (A/B/C/813x) Fast Ethernet Adapter
Detail
Chip
RT8139 (A/B/C/813x) Fast Ethernet Adapter
Chip Vender
Realtek Semiconductor
Device
Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
OEM Vender
ASRock Inc
PnpID
VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_81391849&REV_10
Vender
Realtek
OEM Device from ASRock Inc
Video Controller (VGA Compatible) [Unknown]
Chip: Intel Corporation 82830MP SDRAM Controller / Host-hub Interface (A4-step)
Detail
Chip
82830MP SDRAM Controller / Host-hub Interface (A4-step)
Chip Vender
Intel Corporation
Device
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
OEM Vender
ASRock Inc
PnpID
VEN_8086&DEV_2572&SUBSYS_25721849&REV_02
OEM Device from ASRock Inc
Alcor Micro Corp. USB Device
Vender: Alcor Micro Corp.
PnpID: VID_058F&PID_6390
Device: USB Device
USB Root Hub
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\root_hub
USB Mass Storage Device
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: usb\class_08&subclass_06&prot_50
CD-ROM Drive
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: gencdrom
ACPI Multiprocessor PC
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: acpiapic_mp
Disk drive
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: gendisk
Standard floppy disk controller
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0700
Primary IDE Channel
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: primary_ide_channel
Secondary IDE Channel
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: secondary_ide_channel
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0303
Media Control Devices
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_mmmci
Video Codecs
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_mmvid
Audio Codecs
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_mmacm
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_mmvcd
Legacy Audio Drivers
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_mmdrv
Plug and Play Monitor
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp09ff
Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0f03
Infrared Port
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_irdaminiport
RAS Async Adapter
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: sw\{eeab7790-c514-11d1-b42b-00805fc1270e}
Packet Scheduler Miniport
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_pschedmp
WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_l2tpminiport
WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_pptpminiport
WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_pppoeminiport
Direct Parallel
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_ptiminiport
WAN Miniport (IP)
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: ms_ndiswanip
Communications Port
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0501
ECP Printer Port
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0401
Volume Manager
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: root\ftdisk
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: root\swenum
Microcode Update Device
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: root\update
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: root\mssmbios
Logical Disk Manager
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: root\dmio
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c08
ACPI Fixed Feature Button
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: acpi\fixedbutton
System board
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c01
ACPI Power Button
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c0c
PCI bus
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0a03
ISAPNP Read Data Port
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: isapnp\readdataport
Numeric data processor
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c04
Motherboard resources
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0c02
System CMOS/real time clock
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0b00
System speaker
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0800
Direct memory access controller
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0200
System timer
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0100
Programmable interrupt controller
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: *pnp0000
Printer Port Logical Interface
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: lptenum\microsoftrawport958a
Terminal Server Device Redirector
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: root\rdpdr
Terminal Server Mouse Driver
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: root\rdp_mou
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: root\rdp_kbd
Floppy disk drive
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: genfloppydisk
Intel Processor
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: acpi\genuineintel_-_x86
Built-in Infrared Device
Driver Vender: (Standard Infrared Port)
PnpID: *pnp0510
Generic volume
Driver Vender: Microsoft
PnpID: storage\volume

help me to give my pc sound back..thanks


----------



## kenmcintosh (Mar 20, 2009)

I also need this driver and I can't seem to find it as a downloaded file.

Intel Corporation 82850 Host-Hub Interface Bridge Device (A2-step)

If you could help me, I would appreciate it.
Thanks, Ken


----------

